# Cheesecloth Ghost - BOO!



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

So I was on Pinterest one day and came across these...









So after looking them up I realized they were in fact a Martha Stewart creation. Say what you want about Martha but she's done time...she's fairly bad ***. So I thought this would be a perfect addition to my upstairs window and may help me cover up the huge fish tank I have in my foyer. The instructions were fairly easy. Apply 4 layers of cheesecloth with fabric stiffener or watered down white school glue, let dry, and remove head. 

I started my quest for materials on eBay. I got 20 yards of white cheese cloth ($24 CAD) and a Styrofoam mannequin head ($6 CAD). I bought a gallon of white school glue at home Hardware for $8, mainly because my Dad works there and I got his discount. It was normally $18. I got a latex paint brush, which cost my husband $7. Because he is nice and buys me stuff like that. Now because I had a brainwave halfway through getting my supplies I also bought fabric whitener from Wal mart. I thought it would look extra cool if I put my ghosts under black lighting. Finding the fixtures and bulbs is another story :S 

















So I cut four 5' sections of the cloth. Draped the first layer over and brushed on the glue. It went on fairly easily and was very easy. Make sure to get the brush right into the detail though. 

















I applied 4 layers in the same way. No need to dry in between layers. And I criss crossed applying the fabric so it had a pointed kind of appearance at the bottom. 

















I tied a piece of yarn around the bottom to maintain of the detail from the chin and the sides of the head. Which turned out to be a mistake. As it dried the glue/water mixture soaked down the cloth and got about 5 inches wet below the chin line where I brushed it on. So now it has a funny line where the string was tied. 









I let it dry overnight. This morning I tried to remove the mannequin from the cloth....not gonna happen. The glue has completely adhered to the Styrofoam. The best solution I can come up for this is to possibly coat the head in Vaseline prior to applying the glue mixture. In the grand scheme of things I am willing to let the mannequin head go, and ordered 2 new ones off eBay to use for my window displays. I ordered male form heads this time as I think the features are more prominent and will be easier to see from the upstairs windows. 

























Now the next part of the process is to get a hold of some black lights. I have never used them before and after some research I have decided to buy fluorescent fixtures and the 4' bulbs. My dad is pricing out the fixtures as we speak and I am on the hunt for some tubes. I will post new pics after I obtain these materials and find out how my ghosts glow!

Thanks for reading!

HAPPYHAUNTING


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Those look really cool! I've never seen them before.

Those would look great on an Axworthy flying ghost system.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's an awesome prop. Can't wait to see them lit in black light!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, that's ultra cool! Looking forward to seeing it all lit up. Way to go V!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

It looks great. I dont think the heads are supposed to come off btw. What did you add to bulk up the chest area?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

These would look cool with a projection.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Oy! It's bea-u-ti-ful!  Nicely done V, & thanks for posting.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

You might want to wait for the glue to dry between the first and second layer at least. That might help deal with the issue of the cloth sticking so strongly to the styrofoam.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Been toying with the idea of this for cemetery, plan on trying foil over head but cutting half or parts of a skull mask to replace parts of face. Starting early may. Good luck with the build, keep posting, very cool! I love the concept and the projection idea.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ferryman's Wake said:


> Been toying with the idea of this for cemetery, plan on trying foil over head but cutting half or parts of a skull mask to replace parts of face.


I was going to suggest foil over the wig head.

When I made some mache pumpkins I put foil over a big blow mold pumpkin then mached a couple of layers over the foil then cut it off, patched it together from the inside with tape & built up more layers. It seems like the same thing would work with this project.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

It looks great.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> I was going to suggest foil over the wig head.
> 
> When I made some mache pumpkins I put foil over a big blow mold pumpkin then mached a couple of layers over the foil then cut it off, patched it together from the inside with tape & built up more layers. It seems like the same thing would work with this project.


gr8 idea rciag!

amk


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I think foil is a good idea but it may hinder the detail. Maybe Saran Wrap?

Thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I used to make copies of skulls using the foil method. It worked great!

Like RCIAG said, I would just shape the foil tightly over the skull, then I used a plaster/mache type cloth product called "Rigid Wrap" over the foil. 
When dry, cut it in half (ear to ear) to get it off. Then patch it back together with more rigid wrap.

My avatar is one of those same skulls.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I figured out something cool to do with this idea.
1. Instead of using a wig head, use a blow mold skull. 
2. Take a mooing, flying ghost, and remove the cloth.
3. Using the uncovered ghost, trace a circle at the bottom of the skull, and cut it out.
Cut a hole in the top of the skull, and in the cheesecloth. 
4. Pull the ghost miter through, and leave uncovered. You'll need to get to the power switch and batteries.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

matrixmom said:


> It looks great. I dont think the heads are supposed to come off btw. What did you add to bulk up the chest area?


Shes actually sitting on my huge cylinder fish tank lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I used to make copies of skulls using the foil method. It worked great!
> 
> Like RCIAG said, I would just shape the foil tightly over the skull, then I used a plaster/mache type cloth product called "Rigid Wrap" over the foil.
> 
> When dry, cut it in half (ear to ear) to get it off. Then patch it back together with more rigid wrap..


Same here only instead of Rigid Wrap I did mache. I've also covered a few in hot glue & then cut off the foil shell, taped it together inside, put more hot glue over it then painted the hot glue with white spray paint or Kilz & aged them with latex paints.

Saran Wrap doesn't work as well for a base because it doesn't really stick to the styrofoam or blow mold.


----------



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a question, these are great by the way and I think I may use this for my FCG this year. When did you apply the whitener?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm guessing last.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I soaked the cloth before putting it on the foam head. I know the glue solution will probably fade it off so I plan on spraying it again before I set it up. I still need the black light to be able to see the effect though.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great job i love this very cool. 

love the mirror also that the ghost is in front of.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

I had seen this project in a Taste of Home Holiday magazine... there you were only making tabletop ghosts and used a small styrofoam ball on top of a paper towel roll... fabric stiffener on the cheesecloth and then flared it out at the bottom to eventually support the ghost on its own. 

Anyways it is pretty awesome to see this concept on a "life-size" prop. Plus the mannequin head detail through the cheesecloth should look ultra creepy in a dark window.


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Absolutely LOVE these !  very cool !


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Got asked to bump this! So BUMP!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Interesting idea!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

what do you think about adding white difused led lights for the eyes?


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I think it would look awesome! I'm not electrically inclined so I would have to get someone to help me but it would look pretty cool.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I should probably explain these pics...The first head is Boris and I barely touched him with a nail buffing block. I wanted to see what kind of a difference I could get when I altered the foam slightly. The second head, Igor, I went at him a little bit harder with the buffer to try and get more detail in the finished product. Which actually didn't work out. But now they are happily scaring passers by in the window of my kitchen LOL


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Man these look creepy!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

My neighbors agree lol I even had one guy stop and take a picture last week


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Look great!! 
As far as black lights go, we bought the 4' shop light fixtures for our garage & Menards had the 4' black light tubes for about $12 each. Made for great lighting in our garage. Also bought 4' & 12 " black light fixtures after Halloween a few years ago & hubby mounted them from walls in our bathrooms. Can get the tubes year round at Menards, don't know about the other home improvement stores.


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

I want to make these bad... but I keep getting out bid on ebay for the heads.... does anyone have extra they want to sell?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MamaGrizzly do you have a Savers anywhere around you? It is a thrift store that benefits Easter Seals. They get the heads in around Halloween and sell them for $3 or $4. I know we don't have them here in my area in FL, but in Toledo, Oh they had 2. Guess I'll have to make a trip back closer to Halloween.


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

Bethany said:


> MamaGrizzly do you have a Savers anywhere around you? It is a thrift store that benefits Easter Seals. They get the heads in around Halloween and sell them for $3 or $4. I know we don't have them here in my area in FL, but in Toledo, Oh they had 2. Guess I'll have to make a trip back closer to Halloween.


We had a Savers but it closed.... dang it!!! Those heads are expensive on EBAY.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

MamaGrizzly said:


> We had a Savers but it closed.... dang it!!! Those heads are expensive on EBAY.



While I don't have any extras lying about, you can get them on Amazon for $3.99 if you are buying $25 or more worth of merchandise (bonus, with free shipping). Or strangely enough, you can also get them on a monthly subscription @ $3.79 ea. for one per month. I'm not sure if you can game the system, and get multiple subscriptions for the same item, but it'd be worth a try I think  


http://www.amazon.com/SHANY-Cosmetics-Female-Styrofoam-wighead


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

VGhoulson said:


> I even had one guy stop and take a picture last week


Last week? Wow, you're on the ball! I'd love to see that!


----------



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

*I may be able to snag one from Sally's Beauty Supply that is right down the street from me if you want one. I think they're $4 or $5, but I can't remember.

Let me know.*


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i actually have a menards near me i'll have to check this out. i have a blacklight but it is only about 2' long and i need another one to light my new flying crank ghost this year...she is soooo pretty!





Bethany said:


> Look great!!
> As far as black lights go, we bought the 4' shop light fixtures for our garage & Menards had the 4' black light tubes for about $12 each. Made for great lighting in our garage. Also bought 4' & 12 " black light fixtures after Halloween a few years ago & hubby mounted them from walls in our bathrooms. Can get the tubes year round at Menards, don't know about the other home improvement stores.


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

Joven76 said:


> *I may be able to snag one from Sally's Beauty Supply that is right down the street from me if you want one. I think they're $4 or $5, but I can't remember.
> 
> Let me know.*


JOVEN!!! Thank you for the Sally's suggestion!!! Hubby took me out to lunch today and wala..there was Sally's ... I picked up three of them. I am super happy now..lol


----------



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Great, I'm glad I could help.*


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

Well here's mine. I left the cloth loose. I added white plastic along with the cloth and there's a coat hanger under the head to splay it all out. I think I'm going to add arms and keep draping as I buy more cloth. Thanks OP for the idea.... I'm going to keep playing with this. Is it October yet?


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

that is really great. are you going to post a pic with blacklight too?  (pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee) 



MamaGrizzly said:


> Well here's mine. I left the cloth loose. I added white plastic along with the cloth and there's a coat hanger under the head to splay it all out. I think I'm going to add arms and keep draping as I buy more cloth. Thanks OP for the idea.... I'm going to keep playing with this. Is it October yet?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I like it MG. I may have to add a couple of these to my to do list.


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

wednesdayaddams said:


> that is really great. are you going to post a pic with blacklight too?  (pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee)



OOOhh great idea but I have to buy a good light. Time to go shopping! bwahahaha


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Home Improvement stores for the Black light flourscents & fixtures. 
Was disappointed that lowe's didn't have the 24" or 18" blacklight tubes.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

they have stryafoam heads at hobby lobby for 5.99


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Hobby Lobby also has the male styrofoam heads.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> VGhoulson said:
> 
> 
> > I even had one guy stop and take a picture last week
> ...


They were hanging in my back porch because my husband sai if he opened the back stairway one more time and got scared he was gonna pitch them in the lawn! Lol so my neighbor had a party and he took a picture of the ghosts on my porch


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I finished a cheesecloth ghost a few days ago. I left the last layer hanging free. You still had the details of the face, but it softened them to look more ethereal. 

And as a little joke, my daughter nearly jumped out of her skin when she saw the ghost hanging to dry near the kitchen. Then again, I sometimes forget the grim reaper prop is in the living room and I jump. 

The joys of being a home haunter.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Great tutorial! Awesome look!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL I did the same thing with my talking butler to my daughter. Put him in the dining room and when she came home from the Football game and came around the corner....... PRICELESS!!!


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

I love scaring myself accidentally with my own stuff . Usually when I'm in a hurry going from room to room....lol So happy to know i'm not the only crazy one out there.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

So just to make my life more complicated....I have decided to rig up my ghosties to softly haunt my windows. I have attached a small hook and eye to the top of their heads and put another hook in the top of the window sill and ran fishing line to an oscillating fan with a wooden dowel on it. Now they float ever so scarily! 

I LOVE the ghosts people have made!!!!


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope you will post the finished product pics with black lighting! I love it so far. I've seen that MStewart picture many times before and have always wanted to know how to make those cool ghosts. Good luck!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I am working on trying to get the black lights right now. I'm having some shipping issues unfortunately.


----------



## Shauna (Mar 13, 2013)

We made some of these last year, and had them riding our ghostly carousel horses through the cemetery.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

That is really cool Shauna!


----------



## 556boyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I am working on a similar project now. What ratio did you water down the glue to?


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

This post has given me great ideas for my ghosts that will be hanging from trees and I might try a couple on my flying ghost around the yard if I can keep it light enough. Thanks. I'm going to keep watching for any additional information you guys might have. As a follow up I went to my local Hobby Lobby and found the mannequin for $4.99 each. Still need to solve the issue of getting the head out from the cheesecloth before it sets up. Going to try a little test and will let you know.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

556boyer said:


> I am working on a similar project now. What ratio did you water down the glue to?


Until it was spreadable? I didn't measure it...I just watered it down until I could easily paint it on with a brush.


----------



## 556boyer (Jul 23, 2013)

VGhoulson said:


> Until it was spreadable? I didn't measure it...I just watered it down until I could easily paint it on with a brush.


That's what I figured, wasn't sure if there was more science then that. Thanks!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Pretty cool! I guess I never paid enough attention to the MS directions. I always just said "Oh, I have a cheesecloth ghost" and didn't bother to read that they were stand-alone, and that you were supposed to be able to remove the head.

Someone mentioned Saran Wrap--sounds like it would work...did anyone try that yet? I don't have any stiffener, or I'd be on it right about now!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

So I tried my oscillating fan idea...not gonna work. My dad suggested I get a little pulley so I am going to try that next. I have officially ordered the black lights from spirit Halloween. Looking forward to those coming any day now.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

VGhoulson said:


> So I tried my oscillating fan idea...not gonna work. My dad suggested I get a little pulley so I am going to try that next. I have officially ordered the black lights from spirit Halloween. Looking forward to those coming any day now.


Black lights & fixtures are available at Home Improvement stores too.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i get my black lights from walmart

you probably already know, but others may not ... stay away from the incandescent types, get the fluorescent in straight tubes or the curly compact fluorescent types

i always wanted to make some of these to put out in the yard, but i don't know what product would keep the head shape and be water proof? anyone have any ideas?

amk


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I've seen this before and have wanted to try it. I think you've inspired me!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

LOVE this idea - great job! I'm going to try it for my Haunted Forest & Graveyard Picnic How do you get the ghosts to stand? Or do you hang them? Does using RIT in the washing machine rinse out properly? (I don't want it on my regular clothes).

Also, has anyone ever seen black light strings? I'd like to string them through the trees to 'black light' the ghosts but I've only ever seen bulbs.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

you can get black lights at Walmart or menards,home depot


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

Have you seen the static ghosts similar to this that use a couple of wire hangers, one of those plain white masks and some sparkling tulle? I saw it on someone's Pinterest but have no idea where the original post came from.


----------



## bfright (Aug 15, 2013)

great job, thanks for that information


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

daddywoofdawg said:


> you can get black lights at Walmart or menards,home depot


STRINGS of black lights? I've never seen them but I'll have another look.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

Palladino said:


> STRINGS of black lights? I've never seen them but I'll have another look.


no the tubes


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I would think any STRING of blacklights would not put out the actual UV light like a fluorescent would. They are probably just purple colored xmas lights.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool idea! I'd love to see a variation where you carve out the eye sockets to create a hollow, webby effect over the eyes...


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I would think any STRING of blacklights would not put out the actual UV light like a fluorescent would. They are probably just purple colored xmas lights.


That's what I think, too. I was planning to use a whitener on the ghost cheesecloth and sheets to make them glow under black light. I obviously can't use a black light tube in a tree! I'll have to think of something else...maybe black light spotlights?


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

annamarykahn said:


> i get my black lights from walmart
> 
> you probably already know, but others may not ... stay away from the incandescent types, get the fluorescent in straight tubes or the curly compact fluorescent types
> 
> ...


Just wondering what's the issue with the incandescent black light bulbs? I've never used them but I'm curious.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a FCG in a tree outside my home. I took a ~3' piece of (I think it was 3") PVC cut a window in it length ways and then hot glued a thin piece of plastic (I think it was from the plastic bag our down comforter came in) on it to create the window. Then drilled a hole in an end cap and pushed the plug through. Capped the other end and hot glued all openings. Just laid it in the grass below the FCG....Oh I painted it black too! It worked great.....and it rains ALOT here !!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Palladino said:


> Just wondering what's the issue with the incandescent black light bulbs? I've never used them but I'm curious.


They give off very little light. The flourescents are fantastic!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The spotlights that use the UV/Blacklight LEDs, like the ones I saw at Big Lots, would give off a true UV blacklight. I'm just not sure how strong they are.


----------



## Kelly Gann (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, I agree, very nicely done, and also agree with DaveintheGrave that this would be a very lightweight solution for an Axworthy display. Maybe put saran wrap over the head first? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I got the black spotlights at Spirit, the LED ones. They dont give off the same effect as a true blacklight but they sure do cast a glow. I have looked for the flourescent black light bulbs in my local home improvement stores to no avail. Has anyone tried the black light bulbs that screw into any fixture? Do they work?


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I got the black spotlights at Spirit, the LED ones. They dont give off the same effect as a true blacklight but they sure do cast a glow. I have looked for the flourescent black light bulbs in my local home improvement stores to no avail. Has anyone tried the black light bulbs that screw into any fixture? Do they work?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

VGhoulson said:


> I got the black spotlights at Spirit, the LED ones. They dont give off the same effect as a true blacklight but they sure do cast a glow. I have looked for the flourescent black light bulbs in my local home improvement stores to no avail. Has anyone tried the black light bulbs that screw into any fixture? Do they work?


I have found the black light screw in bulbs to be pretty much useless. I have LOTS of them. I'll put them in lamps, but they don't give off much glow at all. IMA


----------



## tpt594 (Oct 15, 2008)

wonder what it would look like if you used, see through masks and balloon while gluing.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

There's the black light baby!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

That looks GREAT! Did you use a blacklight spotlight or tube? 

Also, how did you whiten the cheesecloth without it falling apart? I tried adding that whitener to the wash but the cheesecloth couldn't handle the cycle. Did you hand wash it?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

The local discount beauty supply stores sell the heads for about $4-$5 each and Hobby Lobby also has them for $5.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I was reading this post again too take a look at other ghost pics as I made a couple of these in the spring. First time I tried it with one of those frontal masks you buy at Michael's. Used a balloon in the back of the head to give it more of an oval head look. Was happy with how it turned out so I left her hanging out to dry...literally. Next day I went out to check on her and noticed the balloon popped. Had planned on doing that when it dried anyway. Problem being the pieces of not as white as the cheesecloth balloon were permanently stuck to her head. They were wrinkled and gathered and no way was it going to come out. I was so upset I ended up grabbing the white spray paint and touching up the back of her head LOL. I did find a wig head and used that with bent wire for her arms the second time around with much better luck.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I was lucky enough to snap up a 18" tube from spirit at an awesome price because the box was damaged and I had a 30% off coupon. As for the cheesecloth, if you see the first page I use the whitening agent I found at wal Mart and just soaked the cheesecloth in a bucket with hot water and hung it up to dry. I didn't wash it at all. I may grab a cheapie can of uv hairspray to see if it gets any brighter, just for learning purposes.


----------



## Dural (Sep 23, 2013)

I LOVE these ghosts, especially with the blacklight. I think I'll make some and put them in a front window by the door and upstairs window with a blacklight, should look great. Thanks for the great info!


----------



## REL (Oct 14, 2006)

I really like the way the cheesecloth forms to the face, very creepy. I have a weather related question: Since we live in Seattle we can count on a damp October; how does the glue holding the face-form stand up to (heavy) moisture? Or do you have a way to fix and hold the face shape permanently?


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I ended up leaving the styrofoam head underneath the cheesecloth. I didn't manage a way to remove it without ruining the effect. If you are dealing with a lot of rain I would be concerned with the glue getting wet and possibly loosening the cheesecloth. I plan on keeping them indoors but I can run a little test and see how something similar may hold up outdoors


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

VGhoulson, I wonder if saran/plastic wrap over the head before putting on the cheesecloth would work.


----------



## REL (Oct 14, 2006)

VGhoulson said:


> Well I ended up leaving the styrofoam head underneath the cheesecloth. I didn't manage a way to remove it without ruining the effect. If you are dealing with a lot of rain I would be concerned with the glue getting wet and possibly loosening the cheesecloth. I plan on keeping them indoors but I can run a little test and see how something similar may hold up outdoors


Thanks, I would be very interested in how that turns out or any other ideas you had!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok...I ran a little test with plain old school glue and a bit of foam I had. I covered it three times with the cheesecloth just like my heads and left it outside for 3 days and nights. It rained last night. Now I live in Canada and the rain was very cold and it was windy as well. The cloth got really gooey and I think if I didn't have it secured by a small hook on the top it may have blew right off the foam. Mind you it was a much shorter piece of cloth that I used. Maybe if it had been out for one night or maybe 2 it could've stood the moisture but 3 nights and rain did it in for sure.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

school glue is water soluble.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

What did you hang these up with? I just finished cutting and tattering the cheesecloth and I'm ready to hang them from my ceiling!


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

there light enough if inside use those 3m hooks as seen on tv. outside just some eye hooks and fishing line.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

These are so cool! I hope I get a chance to make some. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Your ghosts look great. I just happen to have a styro head doing nothing in the closet!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Uh ya...and if you actually read the first part of this thread you'd see that I used watered down school glue to adhere the cloth. And was asked to see how they would hold up outside...thus the results.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I started off using a hook from the ceiling and fishing line but I wanted to attach one to an oscillating fan so it would go up and down so I ended up replacing the hook with a tiny pulley to reduce drag. I've yet to rig it up because I had a baby 4 days ago so I'm hoping to find some time this weekend


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

VGhoulson said:


> I started off using a hook from the ceiling and fishing line but I wanted to attach one to an oscillating fan so it would go up and down so I ended up replacing the hook with a tiny pulley to reduce drag. I've yet to rig it up because I had a baby 4 days ago so I'm hoping to find some time this weekend


Congratulations!! Take some time & enjoy that new baby. Time flies all too quickly.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

For waterproofing, I wonder if that new NeverWet stuff would work? If not, maybe good ol' PolyCrylic?


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

camsauce said:


> For waterproofing, I wonder if that new NeverWet stuff would work? If not, maybe good ol' PolyCrylic?


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH such a good idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why didnt I think of that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm going to create a couple of these. I already have the styrofoam heads and the cheese cloth lying around. Thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## ImYourReaperMuahahaha (Sep 30, 2013)

So, FiRsT oF aLl, CoNgRaTs On ThE nEw BaBy!!!!!!!!!!!!! HoW dO yOu ThInK tHiS wOuLd LoOk WiTh A lIfE-sIzEd fOaM sKuLl ThAt HaS LiGhT-uP eYeS?


----------



## Schattenmann (Sep 21, 2011)

DarkManDustin said:


> I figured out something cool to do with this idea.
> 1. Instead of using a wig head, use a blow mold skull.
> 2. Take a mooing, flying ghost, and remove the cloth.
> 3. Using the uncovered ghost, trace a circle at the bottom of the skull, and cut it out.
> ...


Did that 2 yrs ago with an aborted prop thread (newbs shouldn't open tut's, my 2011 self included  ). Spreading out the cheesecloth with coat hanger arms created a significant drag issue for the small motor, to the point that oftentimes it couldn't turn itself around, so this year I clipped them off. It looks a little sad as a skull with cloth hanging off, but I think still creepy.
With "arms" last year: http://i.imgur.com/EpVsTSo.jpg
Without: http://i.imgur.com/zLijXqE.jpg

(important to remember when I say "arms" I don't mean the ones that come on some models of the fly-and-moo, but a coat hanger attached to a fly-and-moo with no native arms)



LairMistress said:


> Pretty cool! I guess I never paid enough attention to the MS directions. I always just said "Oh, I have a cheesecloth ghost" and didn't bother to read that they were stand-alone, and that you were supposed to be able to remove the head.


The original plans make no mention of removing the heads: http://www.marthastewart.com/858108/cheesecloth-spirits



VGhoulson said:


> Has anyone tried the black light bulbs that screw into any fixture? Do they work?


I use screw-in Black light halogens in my porch lights and they work very well.



Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> What did you hang these up with?


A screw eye and fishing line.


----------



## shinytoydragon (Oct 27, 2013)

Is the head retrievable? Have one that I use for masks and don't want to give it up.


----------



## atwalt (Mar 8, 2012)

Did anyone ever have any luck weatherproofing these? I would love to do this but, the weather here is often wet in October. I was thinking maybe a different glue or just shoot the whole thing with a clear varnish when it is done. Not sure what is best.


----------



## atwalt (Mar 8, 2012)

shinytoydragon as far as I know, nobody has found a way to savage the head form. Here is a link where you can get them relatively cheep. 

http://www.displayimporter.com/Less-Than-Perfect-Items/

I did a couple this week and used a water resistant wood glue. The glue dried a "natural" color. Not sure if I will paint them white or leave as is. The way the glue dripped, it kind of looks like the heads are materializing and becoming more lifelike
.


----------



## Nivek (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi everyone, this is actually my first post. I absolutely love halloween but have always found it to wxpensive to buy props but never thought about dyi. I dont have a yard as i live on second floor of an apartment. But i have a HUGE front window and plan on making this my first DYI project. 

My question for you guys is also about the foam head and how to get it free. If im going to invest in a foam head for this project i would like to be able to get it free to use on other projects. So wanted to hear your thoughts on a few ideas.....

Would heavy corn starch work on a form this big?? And if so would that allow to get the head free...? 

If that wont work what about saran wrap??? Even if the glue sticks to the wrap would you be able to free the head leaving behind the wrap and still look good???

Im on a very limited budget and need to make the most out of everything i buy.

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Instead of making these with the head in its natural, upright position, how about with the head lying down face up? Cover the face with saran wrap (cling film here in the UK) but only glue the cloth to the face itself, not the rear of the head. That way you can get all of the detail of the face, possibly more as gravity will hold the fabric into the details, then simply lift off the face when dry. This will then leave you with only half a head, so if you inflate a balloon to about the size of the head, cover that in saran wrap and then insert this under the cloth to create the roundness of the head. Now use you glue/stiffener etc on the fabric round the balloon to create the rest of your skull and leave it to dry. Then either remove the balloon or just pop it and you should have a good skull shape. I have not tried this, but was just thinking of a way out of the problem. Please feel free to tell me that it wont work!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

If you use regular laundry starch you should be able to save the head. I just used this to make generic ghost & it pulled right off the foam ball I used for the head shape so I'd imagine it would work the same on a foam head.

Just remember it won't be waterproof & the starch will flake off a bit when you take it off the form but it does hold the shape. I was worried it wouldn't but once it came off the ball I just had to pop it back into shape. Once you have your shape you could use something else to waterproof it. I just bought a spray bottle & poured some starch it in & just went to town. I'd suggest doing it outside if you can but the starch will come off surfaces, but cover up your table if you're doing it inside, it's just easier clean up.

I bought my starch on Amazon but I know Walmart has it.


----------

